# POLYPRO vented lids quality



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the quality of the vented lids have changed?
The fabric wears out much faster now, and they seem to crack at the edges way easier than before. There appears to be quite few different lids all by the same manufacturer. The hole size and spacing is different as well.
I've purchased from a few different vendors, but can't remember who the last supplier was. 
Near the rim on the face of these lids there is a number 180° from the word "POLYPRO". The last two batches I received are number 8 and 11. I have no idea if this matters or not. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

you notice some of the containers feel thinner. I have "cracked " a few containers also sort of smashed the sides trying to close it so flies wouldn't come out. also you have to make sure the right lid goes with the right container. I got one culture as I was driving home noticed flies on the seat of my car. the lid was loose. a bit too big for the container.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

The cups have been thinner for a while now. But the fabric on the lids is so thin now, they can't take bleaching or washing like they used to. The older lids could be bleached and washed for a year or more.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Which is exactly why they're doing it. I'm sure you know that though. 

s


Reef_Haven said:


> The cups have been thinner for a while now. But the fabric on the lids is so thin now, they can't take bleaching or washing like they used to. The older lids could be bleached and washed for a year or more.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I have some tyvek I'm planning to replace the fabric with on my lids that have worn out. Anyone else experimented with doing it that way?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd like to know how the tyvek works out if you try it ,as far as holding up to washing but more importantly if it allows enough airflow.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Scott said:


> Which is exactly why they're doing it. I'm sure you know that though.


Unfortunately, yes. Maybe an opportunity for another company to come in with something better.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I use tyvek on my spring and iso cultures. They hold up just fine with bleaching and washing; and are mite proof. Unfortunately, they seem to hold in too much humidity for flies.
I'd be interested in someone else's experience with it on fly cultures.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Good to know.How long(how many times) does it hold up to bleaching?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Good to know.How long(how many times) does it hold up to bleaching?


I can't say really. I've only cleaned them a couple times so far. I used hotglue which holds really well.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Jon posted this interfacing/fabric on another thread. I'm sure it would work fine, but won't be mite proof. Of course the original fabric isn't mite proof either.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/76983-lid-ff-containers-2.html#post710501


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

That's what I was worried about, but I'll whip up a couple cultures and see what happens.



Reef_Haven said:


> I use tyvek on my spring and iso cultures. They hold up just fine with bleaching and washing; and are mite proof. Unfortunately, they seem to hold in too much humidity for flies.
> I'd be interested in someone else's experience with it on fly cultures.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Made two melo cultures at the same time, one with a normal vented and one with tyvek. They look to be at the same stage so far, the area they are kept is usually around 78F and 60rH. I just ripped off the old vent and glued the tyvek in its place. Using Neherp media. So far so good, I will update again when it's further along.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I've actually got one wingless culture going on 3 weeks now that is doing fine. I cut much larger holes in a plain solid lid and glued on the tyvek. So it's definitely possible, just not sure it's worth the effort. Might be the answer for people whose cultures dry out a bit too much, and should definitely reduce mites.


----------

